# air rifle hunting



## iowa-boy (May 13, 2012)

just got in to the adult air rifle last year. have a Beeman R2 .22 and just had my Benjamin Sheridan .25 cal delivered Friday. any one else small game hunt in Georgia at all with a airgun.love to meet some new members who airgun.


----------



## Southern Cyote (May 14, 2012)

don't hunt with a air rifle, but i get alot of practice with one. try to stay in shape for them yote's.


----------



## bigreddwon (May 14, 2012)

They make some awesome air rifles for hunting now. From rabbits to Bison. From 177 cal to .50 cal and 500g slugs. I got to go out with he lead engineer for Crosman and shoot the prototype Rouge 357. It shoots a 357 cal slug at over 1000fps, up to 175g. More than enough to hog hunt. I killed a small boar with my .25 cal PCP. Air gun hunting is a blast.


----------



## harryrichdawg (May 16, 2012)

Had .177 air rifles for years and killed everything from bugs to a raccoon with them.  Really want to move up to a .22 caliber one of these days.  I have an 800 FPS Crosman with a 3-9x32 scope that is accurate out to 40 yards.  It takes about a 6" holdover at that distance, but I've killed several doves and squirrels at that distance (ranged).


----------



## iowa-boy (May 23, 2012)

harryrichdawg said:


> Had .177 air rifles for years and killed everything from bugs to a raccoon with them.  Really want to move up to a .22 caliber one of these days.  I have an 800 FPS Crosman with a 3-9x32 scope that is accurate out to 40 yards.  It takes about a 6" holdover at that distance, but I've killed several doves and squirrels at that distance (ranged).



my Beeman R2 came with both .177 and .22 cal bbls
's for around 120$ @ Academy. the Benjamin is a precharged pneumatic. same as a paintball gun. chronoed it over the weekend with some cleaning and tweaking right at 980 fps. and we zapped a  sparrow at 67 yds(rangefinder) with 3 inch  holdover. am giving the little lady the beeman so we can squirlle hunt this fall.


----------



## grum man (May 24, 2012)

Looking to buy the Benjamin .25 PCP and maybe the Ranger .45 PCP.  Have used air rifles my whole life.


----------



## redman2006 (May 24, 2012)

Check this out if you have not seen it.
http://www.lewisandclarktrail.com/lewisairgun.htm


----------



## grum man (May 24, 2012)

https://xp-airguns.com/Home_Page.php

These air rifles are pretty impressive.


----------



## satchmo (May 24, 2012)

Missouri started allowing air rifles to hunt deer with in 2008(40 cal or larger) and I am sure more states will follow.
I have taken plenty of small game including coons and possum with air guns in my life.


----------



## snookdoctor (May 31, 2012)

iowa-boy said:


> my Beeman R2 came with both .177 and .22 cal bbls
> 's for around 120$ @ Academy. the Benjamin is a precharged pneumatic. same as a paintball gun. chronoed it over the weekend with some cleaning and tweaking right at 980 fps. and we zapped a  sparrow at 67 yds(rangefinder) with 3 inch  holdover. am giving the little lady the beeman so we can squirlle hunt this fall.



I have the sportsman RS2 that came with both barrels.
I had the .177 barrel on it for quite a while (I kept forgetting to buy .22 pellets). The .177 was spray and pray...I was lucky if I could put it in a grapefruit at 20 yards. It was frustrating.

I finally got some .22 pellets and changed out the barrel. Dime sized groups at 20 yards. Now I like the gun!!!!


----------

